# Titane in der Filmkritik: Wer sein Auto liebt, der...



## Christian Fussy (11. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Titane in der Filmkritik: Wer sein Auto liebt, der...* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Titane in der Filmkritik: Wer sein Auto liebt, der...*


----------



## MarcHammel (11. Oktober 2021)

Interessant. Aber schon die Inhaltsangabe klingt vollkommen absurd und eher wie einer dieser billigen C-Movies, die man sich nur im Suff zusammen mit Freunden geben würde. Von nem Muscle-Car schwanger zu werden, klingt eher nach Transformer-Porn.

Aber: Ich mag es absurd.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2021)

Meine Fresse. Was muß man sich zudröhnen um auf solche abstrusen Storys zu kommen ? Unklar.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. Was muß man sich zudröhnen um auf solche abstrusen Storys zu kommen ? Unklar.


Man sollte vielleicht die Dosis erhöhen… 
Ich mache meistens einen Bogen um Filme, die von Kritikern gefeiert werden, diesem elitären Kreis, der gerne die Welt erklärt. Und wenn es sich gleichzeitig noch um einen Festival-Sieger handelt, betrachte ich es eher als Warnung, denn als Gütesiegel.


----------



## Worrel (12. Oktober 2021)

__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/5sQaaKr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



... das war jedenfalls meine erste Reaktion nach der Inhaltsangabe.

... andererseits hab ich auch schon David Lynch  und Quentin Dupieux Filme gesehen, bei denen die Realität und Handlung sehr verdreht werden...

... eine solche Story ist also entweder übelster Trash oder ein genialer surrealer Trip. Spannend.


----------



## lokokokode (12. Oktober 2021)

Schwachsinniger Film.


----------



## HeavyM (12. Oktober 2021)

Krankes zeugs, ich mag auch Klassiker wie Natural Born Killers oder Lost Highway, aber das ist mir zu Crazy. Tarantino und David Lynch haben  gezeigt wie man abgedrehtes Kino macht und trotzdem ein gewisses Niveau aufrecht hält, aber das ist einfach nur auf kontrovers gemacht, und zwar mit aller Macht. 
Wer ganz grosses Kino sehen will im Moment der geht in Dune, zwar was ganz anderes aber ein Meisterwerk des Films.


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2021)

Babes und Autos, fehlt nur noch Fussball zum Mega-Männermagnet


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2021)

> Nach einer Ausstellung geht sie ihren sexuellen Neigungen nach, klettert nackt in einen der Wagen und bringt sich zum Orgasmus. Nach kurzer Zeit schon merkt sie, dass sie nun von dem Muscle-Car schwanger ist.



Prolog zu Cars der Film also ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2021)

Kurz nach der Geburt:
"Herr Doktor, Herr Doktor, sagen Sie mir, was ist es? Ein Junge? Ein Mädchen?" 
" Also... Ähmm... Naja... Nun, es ist ein Autobot."


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kurz nach der Geburt:
> "Herr Doktor, Herr Doktor, sagen Sie mir, was ist es? Ein Junge? Ein Mädchen?"
> " Also... Ähmm... Naja... Nun, es ist ein Autobot."


Schwule sind Out, Lesben sowieso, Mechsex is IN


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2021)

Mit Maschinen-Öldildo oder was ?   


Wynn schrieb:


> Prolog zu Cars der Film also ?


The Cars FSK 18 Uncut-Adult-Version.


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> The Cars FSK 18 Uncut-Adult-Version.


Haben will, aber im Comiclook mit den original Sprachdarstellern


----------



## Fireball8 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich steh ja auf solche Filme, die konfus und total verrückt sind, gerne auch kontrovers. Bin auch weit davon weg, dass ich in solche Filme was reininterpretieren kann, dafür fehlt mir einfach die, ich nenn's mal so, Denkweise oder entsprechende Ausbildung (Filmwissenschaft oder son Krams..). Gleichzeitig macht es mir dann aber mega Spaß Interpretationen von Kritikern oder den so verächtlich genannten "Elitären" durchzulesen. Ist einfach super spannend, was manch einer aus Filmen ziehen kann. Manche übertreibens dabei natürlich auch gerne mal, aber hey, tut ja niemandem weh. 

Karte für morgen in Original mit Untertiteln ist reserviert, hab echt Bock drauf. Danach zieh ich mir dann auch mal "Raw" von der selben Regisseurin/Autorin rein  Find's aber immer süß, dass viele gleich Schwachsinn oder Müll schreien, aber dann wahrscheinlich wieder Marvel oder so 'nen Krams gucken  Ist auch Schwachsinn und unsinnig, aber halt FSK 12. Spaß machen sie trotzdem


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde das jetzt auch nicht abgedrehter als ein Videodrome, das die Erwartungen da keine Höhenflüge oder etwas Preisverdächtiges erreichen sollten versteht sich dabei von selbst.


----------



## Worrel (12. Oktober 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Schwule sind Out, Lesben sowieso, Mechsex is IN


Wie sang schon Udo Lindenberg in den 80ern:
_"Nicht Hetero-, nicht Homo- sondern Auto-sexuell" _


----------



## Worrel (12. Oktober 2021)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Krankes zeugs, ich mag auch Klassiker wie Natural Born Killers oder Lost Highway, aber das ist mir zu Crazy. Tarantino und David Lynch haben  gezeigt wie man abgedrehtes Kino macht und trotzdem ein gewisses Niveau aufrecht hält, aber das ist einfach nur auf kontrovers gemacht, und zwar mit aller Macht.


Ähm ... meinst du den David Lynch, bei dem der neue Freund bei den potentiellen zukünftigen Schwiegereltern das gebratene Geflügel tranchieren soll, dieses aber statt dessen lieber Bratensoße menstruierend mit den Beinen wackelt, während die Schwiegermutter in spe lallend den Kopf zurückbewegt, bis sie aus dem Zimmer stürmt? 

Oder den David Lynch, dessen Protagonist in einem surrealen Zimmer übergroße Spermien zertritt, während eine Dame in der Heizung besingt, daß im Himmel alles gut werden wird?

Oder den David Lynch, bei dem daß übermächtige Böse mit einem Spülhandschuh besiegt wird?

Oder bei dem Charaktere durch Steckdosen und in Würfel gesaugt werden und zwischendurch mal Hasen in ihrem Wohnzimmer gezeigt werden und nach dem Suizid eine hochtoupierte Dame in einem Theatersaal bestätigt, daß nun endlich Ruhe ist?


Man kann jede Geschichte in wenige Worte zusammen kürzen, so daß sie ganz anders wirkt:
zB:
- Ein Millionär verkleidet sich, um psychisch Kranke zu verprügeln.
- Ein Halbwaise tötet nach inzestuösen Gefühlen seinen bereits invaliden Vater
- Terroristen greifen ein Regierungsgebäude an, um ihren Anführer zu befreien.
- Ein Mann zeigt allen seinen großen Wurm und wird daraufhin zu deren Anführer
- Götter, Robotermenschen und Ergebnisse mißlungener menschlicher Experimente zerlegen New York in Schutt und Asche.



Spoiler



Batman
Star Wars
Matrix
Dune
Avengers


----------



## Lukas Schmid (13. Oktober 2021)

Wer sein Auto liebt, der was? WAS??? I need answers!


----------



## fud1974 (13. Oktober 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Wer sein Auto liebt, der was? WAS??? I need answers!



Ja was, Herr Schmid... Film anschauen, an die Tastatur, Kolumne schreiben!!


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Wer sein Auto liebt, der was? WAS??? I need answers!


Macht keine Standuhr daraus sondern fährt es. Je nachdem als daily driver oder als Spaßauto am WE.


----------



## MarcHammel (14. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> - Ein Mann zeigt allen seinen großen Wurm und wird daraufhin zu deren Anführer


So entstanden die ersten kleinen Gesellschaften.


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> So entstanden die ersten kleinen Gesellschaften.


Ha! Von wegen außergewöhnliches SciFi Epos!


----------

